# Vì sao tóc bạn suốt ngày bết dính dù thường xuyên gội?



## mai lan (3/8/18)

Vì sao tóc bạn suốt ngày bết dính dù thường xuyên gội đầu? Nguyên nhân ở chính ở những hành động tưởng chừng rất bình thường dưới đây!

*Gội đầu quá nhiều khiến tóc bết*
Gội đầu quá nhiều không những không tốt cho tóc mà còn khiến tóc hư tổn nhiều hơn vì nó làm mất đi lớp dầu tự nhiên trên da đầu. Tuyến mồ hôi phải hoạt động quá mức để tiết ra dầu bù cho lượng dầu đã mất đi khiến tóc bạn nhờn hơn.




_Gội đầu quá nhiều không những không tốt _​
*Vuốt tóc nhiều cũng khiến tóc bết dính *
Một điều khác bạn không nên làm nếu tóc bị dầu là vuốt tóc quá nhiều. Cũng giống như da, khi bạn chạm tay vào tóc quá nhiều sẽ khiến dầu và vi khuẩn trên tay sẽ bám vào tóc, làm tóc trở nên bết dính.



​
*Dùng nhiều dầu xả tóc*
Bạn nghĩ càng sử dụng nhiều dầu xả thì càng tốt cho tóc? Đây là quan điểm sai lầm vì sử dụng quá nhiều dầu xả hoặc không gội sạch dầu xả sẽ khiến tóc trở nên nặng hơn, dẫn đến bị tóc xẹp và bết dính. Thêm vào đó, bạn nhớ không bao giờ được thoa dầu xả lên da đầu mà chỉ thoa lên phần đuôi tóc nhé.

*Dùng dầu gội không phù hợp*
Một trong những “thủ phẩm” chính khiến tóc bạn bị nhờn hơn là do sử dụng dầu gội không phù hợp. Nếu bạn có mái tóc nhuộm, hãy sử dụng loại dầu gội dành cho tóc nhuộm. Tương tự, khi tóc nhờn, hãy sử dụng dầu gội phù hợp với tóc bạn để tránh cho tóc bị dầu nhiều hơn.




​*Dùng quá nhiều keo xịt tóc*
Keo xịt tóc giúp giữ kiểu tóc, ngăn ngừa tóc rối và bị bay. Tuy nhiên, nó cũng làm cho nang tóc bị dính các chất hóa học độc hại có thể gây rụng tóc và khiến da đầu nhờn dính hơn.

*Sử dụng lược chải tóc dơ*
Bạn chỉ mất 2 phút để vệ sinh sạch chiếc lược chải tóc. Nhớ làm làm điều này ngay cả khi nó nhìn khá sạch nhé vì lược chải tóc có thể chứa nhiều chất bẩn, vi khuẩn, tế bào chết và dầu có thể bám vào da đầu, làm cho tóc nhờn hơn.

* ...thậm chí stress cũng khiến tóc bạn bết hơn bình thường*
Stress là dấu hiệu cho thấy da đầu bạn không được khỏe, da đầu nhờn và rụng tóc. Stress làm mất cân bằng hormone trong cơ thể, khiến da đầu tiết ra nhiều dầu hơn làm tóc bạn nhờn dính. Do đó, khi để cơ thể bị stress, bạn sẽ khó lòng có được mái tóc mượt mà, bồng bềnh.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

